
Drone Racing and the Augmented Future of Sports - growthcommunity
http://readwrite.com/2016/02/22/drone-racing-league
======
growthcommunity
With this and father.io, how much will we be seeing video games being played
out in real life by folks wearing VR headsets at home?

Does that even make sense to us yet?

